# WeservCloud | Cloud Servers based on DDR4 RAM & SSD Storage! | Self Healing, DDoS Protection |



## weservit (Mar 9, 2015)

Weservcloud is a part of Weservit. The company stands for a high quality service, so that optimal performance of your server(s) or website(s) is guaranteed. We address everything within our power, so that our customers can be sure of an excellent service and in order to prevent unexpected issues. When it comes to unforeseeable problems, we will do everything in our ability to solve these issues as soon as possible, without losing our eye on the quality.

*Cloud Based*

Looking for a complex cluster, or is a single server enough for you? A Fully Managed solution? Whatever your needs may be: it’s all possible with our Cloud!

*Rocket Experience*

A lightning fast loading time, an improved page loading speed and a boost in server quality will allow you to live the Rocket Experience!

*Resource Pool*

Combining reduced resources and dividing them between added servers? Not a problem! The Resource Pool allows you to do that which makes your job easier!

=========================================

*About WeservCloud* 

========================================= 

- Part of WeservIT

- Active since 2008

- Multiple staff members

- Own 1937.5ft² office

- There is no middle man, WeservIT owns its own racks and equipment!

- Own Multihomed network

- Personal contact, clients are more than just a number

- 24/7 Phone support for urgent matters

=========================================

*Flexible Cloud Server* 

========================================= 

- 2vCPUs (Intel Xeon E5-2630V3)

- 1GB DDR4 RAM

- 15GB Pure SSD Distributed Storage

- 2TB monthly bandwidth

- 1Gbps uplink

- 1 IPv4 addresses included

- Free IPv6 addresses

- Free Anycast DNS (18 locations)

- KVM virtualization

- High Availability powered by Auto Healing

*Starting at: €12,00 * 

Order link: *CONFIGURE HERE!* 

=========================================

*Control Panel*

========================================= 

- Create multiple instances from your resources (e.g. 2 servers with each 512MB)

- Power off, Power on & Reboot

- Realtime Resource upgrading / downgrading

- VNC Console

- Reverse DNS

- Rescue Mode

- Template Manager for OS (re)installations

- Snapshots

- Server cloning

- Internal Network possible

- Free Anycast DNS

=========================================

*Upgrades* 

========================================= 

CPU | per core | €7,50 p/m

RAM | per 1GB  | €7,50 p/m

SSD Storage | per 15GB | €3,00 p/m

SATA Storage | per 50GB | €3,00 p/m

Bandwidth | per 500GB | €2,00 p/m

IPv4 address | €1,50 p/m

DDoS Filtered IP | €7,50 p/m

DirectAdmin | Monthly license | €5,00 p/m

DirectAdmin | Lifetime license | €65,00 

cPanel/WHM  | Monthly license  | €12,50 p/m

=========================================

*DDoS Protected Hosting, How Does It Work?* 

========================================= 

- Automated mitigation for attacks up to 20Gbps / 10M pps

- Unlimited Attacks per month

- Main IP is unfiltered IP

- Filtered IP for services that needs protection

- Filtered IP is directly added to the server, NO Reverse Proxy / GRE Tunnel!

*Add-on price: €7,50 p/m * 

- TCP, UDP & ICMP attacks

- SYN Flood attacks

- TCP Fragment attacks

- HTTP URL GET/POST Floods

- Slowloris attacks

- IGMP attacks

- Ping of Death

- DNS Amplification attacks

- Botnets

- Protection against atleast 20 other type of attacks

=========================================

*Offering the best!*

========================================= 

When it comes to hardware, we make use of the latest generation of Dell servers. We use DDR4 memory, the fastest memory available on the market today. Aside from this we use pure SSD storage. Traditional cloud servers use hard drives with moving parts. Due to this mechanical movement, access to the data is relatively slow. This is why we choose SSD (Solid State Drives). With these, data is written and read simultaneously, resulting in quicker access.

- Dell PE 730XD nodes

- Dual Intel Xeon E5-2630v3 CPUs

- DDR4 Memory

- Pure SSD Storage

- Distributed Storage

- 10Gbit/s Storage Links

- 10Gbit/s Public Links

- KVM virtualization

*Hypervisors*

All Cloud Servers are hosted on Hypervisors, which are all connected between each other. At least one stand-by hypervisor is available at all times, in order to take over all load during a malfunction. This way, you are and always will be online without a worry.

*Distributed Storage*

Confronted with a technical failure affecting a hypervisor or physical disc? Thanks to our distributed storage, all data is backed up to a second hypervisor. This means there is always a copy available and the technical failures won’t have any impact!

*Hot Migration*

Hot Migration allows us to move Cloud Servers without downtime. It’s not only perfect for maintenance, but it also contributes to the uptime of the Cloud Server!

=========================================

*Network & Datacenter information*

========================================= 

- Redundant fiber routes utilizing diversified building ingresses

- Brocade XMR Routing platform

- Juniper Switching platform

- Solid Peering

- Premium carriers

- IPv6 ready

- WeservIT is RIPE LIR partner.

- Everything connected at 10Gbit/s minimum

Network AS: AS198203 (our own network)

Test IP / Looking Glass: http://test-nl.weservit.nl

=========================================

*Datacenter*

========================================= 

- All our servers are placed at our own private racks in Dataplace (The Netherlands)

- TIER3 certified datacenter

- CCTV cameras (inside and outside) 

- Biometric scan 

- Zoned access control key card system, every door is alarmed 

- VESDA Fire Protection System (Very early smoke detection and activation system)

=========================================

*Terms & Conditions*

========================================= 

- There is no contract! Customers may renew monthly.

- This offer is valid until March 15  2015

- Payment gateways: Paypal, Bank transfer, and iDEAL

- Prices are VAT excluded

=========================================

*Company information*

========================================= 

WeservCloud / WeservIT

Rijksweg 55B

5391 LJ Nuland

The Netherlands

Chamber of Commerce: 51789892

VAT number: NL 850172664B01

www.weservcloud.nl

[email protected]

Folluw us on Twitter: http://twitter.com/weservcloudhttp://twitter.com/weservcloud

+31 (0)73-2032100


----------

